
Growing Tomatoes in Space (2014) - Tomte
https://www.dlr.de/dlr/en/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-10255/365_read-10095/#/gallery/14438
======
JoeDaDude
Per Wikipedia [1], the satellite just launched in December 2018, so the
results of the experiments will be forthcoming after about a year in orbit.

[1].
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EuCROPIS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EuCROPIS)

It's a shame there are no plans for re-entry of the crop. A taste test would
be really nice to have. I hope they are growing a good, tasty varietal. We
have been cursed with flavorless, 13 mph tomatoes on Earth for too long.
Hopefully, the future colonists will be growing Brandywines, Yellow Pears, or
similar varieties with lots of flavor.

------
wcoenen
Page is badly out of date, it says the mission is planned for launch in 2016.
It launched in December 2018.

------
rman666
Because there are not enough tomatoes on Earth?

~~~
imglorp
No, because people in space need oxygen, food, and biomass.

~~~
vectorEQ
i love how science spends billions to create a problem, and then more billions
to solve that artificial problem :D paying taxes is so wonderful. thankfully,
we all enjoy that!

~~~
imglorp
Wait, what?

Are you saying science created the problem of wanting to send humans to space?
If yes, that's not a science problem.

